# Thinking of S (or maybe even D), Getting tired.



## BigMT (Mar 15, 2010)

Been married for 12 yrs., 2 kids. Had our ups and downs as most do. Overall, we generally can make a good couple. Lately she speaks of resentment because she says I don't do anything. This really irritates me because I do quite a bit and it seems that she either does not notice, care or just feels I don't do enough. When she talks about it now I get angry and it leads to an argument as she somehow has the ability to make it all my fault. I do things as little as taking out the trash and carrying in the groceries to mowing/trimming the lawn and maintenance on the house and vehicles when needed. I wash & dry all of the laundry, she folds and puts ours away, the kids put their own away. She cooks & cleans the house (vacuum, dusting, etc.). The kids are getting older so they don't require as much work anymore which I used to take part in as I could. At our jobs, I am a laborer, she works a desk job. When she cooks or cleans, I ask if she needs help, she says no. If I just go help her without asking, she complains that I'm in her way and tells me not to worry about it so I stopped asking. Now she complains that I don't ask. She says she would like me to cook her a nice dinner, I don't know how to cook other than frying eggs, boiling hot dogs or microwave dinners. She won't eat anything like that. I attempted a tofu dinner for her once, followed the directions to a tee but never told her about it as it still failed very badly so I got rid of the evidence as her appreciation aside, I'm sure I would've heard about the wasted $. I have leg & back issues occasionally from my job (walking, climbing ladders, crouching, kneeling moderately heavy lifting etc.), this don't seem to bother her as she still expects me to rebuild the engine in our car even when I'm sick or in pain. I'm sure I forgot to mention some things, but I feel the workload around the house is pretty balanced. Outside of what is mentioned above, anything, anytime she does ask or needs help with anything I jump to it with no questions asked. I know for a fact there isn't an OM and there is definitely not an OW. I try, she don't notice (or care?). I'm sorry, just getting more frustrated every day. Thanks for listening.


----------

